# Cheese Question



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi all,
I made my first cheese the other night  I found a quick recipe on the internet, 1 gallon of milk, 1/2 cup vinegar and 1 tsp? of salt. I didn't use the salt, simply because I try not to  I heated the milk to 190 degrees and poured in the Vinegar, let it cool and strained.
Tried it and it tastes fine, but has a little of a goaty taste- The milk doesn't taste goaty just the cheese is that normal? 
Is there a name for this cheese other then vinegar cheese? I know I sound like a total newbie, but hey....I am  

Lynn


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

You made ricotta .

If you press it, it will be ricotta salata. Normal for it to be a bit goaty, it's the fats in the milk that give that taste, and they're concentrated when making cheese.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Pav!! 

Do you have any recommendations for good reading material? Easy stuff for now


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Debi's book is good for beginner type learning, goes through all the basics.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/CheeseDownloads_files/LetsMakeCheese.pdf


----------

